# HELP with Roland GX 24, can't cut



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Good evening
Just installed my Roland GX 24 and can't get it to do the test cut.
Can anyone help. It is cutting the circle but it pulls the circle and square off, I have tried adjusting the blade and the force but getting the same results.
Maybe I am just stupid but I am reading what the manual says and can't get it right

Also how do I get to virtual training??

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Depending on where you bought your cutter, will depend on where you get your training I think. I went through Imprintables Warehouse and therefore my training was through mel Meibers. If that is where you bought it, go to Great Garment Graphics, Your Source for Information About Garment GraphicsHome and check it out from there.

Do you have the material loaded in the right way?
Is the blade out far enough?
Is the blade force appropriate? What is it at?

It sounds like you need to change the blade force. Is the PEN FORCE slider at 0?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I tried bringing the blade out more (that didn't help)
paper is in the right way, blade force I tried 50, 60 and 70 and the other is set at 0
I bought mine also from Josh at imprintables.

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think I have my force set at 80. Try that. Also, you can use that web site to log onto and sign up for trainings for Cut Studio. I am still new, but if I can help with anything, let me know. if 80 doesn't work, I would call Josh or whoever you dealt with at imprintables. I dealt with Lee.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your help

Have a great evening
Teresa


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I have my blade sticking out about the thickness of a credit card. The downforce is set to 70 for Spectra Cut II. I have set it up to 150 for outdoor vinyl, so don't be afraid to increase the force as needed to get a clean test cut. Adjust it 10 or 20 at a time so you don't cut through the backing. Once you get it, it will stay the same until your blade starts to loose it edge.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Just installed my Roland GX 24 and can't get it to do the test cut.
> Can anyone help. It is cutting the circle but it pulls the circle and square off, I have tried adjusting the blade and the force but getting the same results.


You might need to keep adjusting the blade force. I had the same problem, and the manual said to just keep going until until it cuts the rectangle.

I think I might have not made the blade extension stick out enough, but adjusting the blade force can compensate for that. I might have even ended up around 90 to get it to cut the square and get the faint indent on the backing.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

maybe your cutting the wrong side like i did my first time.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Please help
I still cannot figure out what is wrong.
I have tried all different forces and blade setting. what am I doing wrong?
I have tried both sides of the vinyl (HOW do you know which side to cut)
stupid question I know
My husband and I are stumped.
We can cut the circle but the square comes with it also on the test cut and it says that should not happen

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I have tried both sides of the vinyl (HOW do you know which side to cut)


You could be cutting on the black, shiny side of the test vinyl.

See if this post I made describing my test cuts help out at all (it has pictures of which side to load):
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t10344.html



> I have tried all different forces and blade setting. what am I doing wrong?


Can you post exactly which blade forces you are trying and the results after each test cut (like if at 80, it still pulled off the square and circle)?

That should help us diagnose what's going on with your cutter. If you need to call someone to help walk you through it, you can talk to Josh at Imprintables (1-800-347-0068).


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I just tried the test SALE and had to cut it on 110 force
Now I am trying to figure out what application tape is.
It says cut application tape to the size but I do not see any, I think the only thing I have is a teflon sheet but I am not even sure that is what it is (It is sort of clear looking)
The only other thing I have in the kit is the size of a sheet of paper and is black

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I just tried the test SALE and had to cut it on 110 force


So did you get the test circles working? Did you read the post I linked to above?



> Now I am trying to figure out what application tape is.


Application tape is the clear sheet of paper that came in the box. It's shiny on one side and dull white on the back. The dull white side is actually the "backing" because on the other side of the clear shiny side, it's sticky.

Let me know if you need a photo...I have a sheet sitting right here in front of me.



> The only other thing I have in the kit is the size of a sheet of paper and is black


That's the vinyl sheet you should be using for the test circles  See my photos and how I did it here.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Rodney said:


> So did you get the test circles working? Did you read the post I linked to above?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my husband found it.
Do you use that for just sticking it on something or do you use that for putting on a shirt also. Sorry so many questions
I had replied to another email but I don't think it went through, my question was on your test shirt. I see the word vinyl is not mirrored on the computer screen, I thought we were supposed to mirror the image, but on the page with the info you had it showed the word vinyl and then said you went to cutting.
Am I missing something?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> Do you use that for just sticking it on something or do you use that for putting on a shirt also. ...Am I missing something?


The black sheet that came with your cutter is a sheet of outdoor vinyl. 
You would cut the letters out 'right reading', then remove the extra vinyl that is around the words (called weeding). Now you have the black letters stuck to the wax paper backing. How do you get the letters off the backing and on to the place you want to stick them and keep them aligned? ---Application tape. 
Peel the back off the clear sheet and press it over the letters. (cut off a piece just big enough to cover all the letters). When you pull the clear application tape off the first sheet, the letters you cut stick to it, and hold the letters in place.
Now press the letters/tape on the final surface, and when you remove the clear tape, the black letters will stick on the new surface and release from the application tape. 


Heat press vinyl is different. You cut in reverse on the dull side. Weed off the extra, then turn it over (shiny mylar carrier is up now) and heat press it on a shirt. When it cools, peel off the clear mylar and press again to nail down any loose edges.

Hope this helps. It gets much easier after you do it a time or two.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

martinwoods said:


> I had replied to another email but I don't think it went through, my question was on your test shirt. I see the word vinyl is not mirrored on the computer screen, I thought we were supposed to mirror the image, but on the page with the info you had it showed the word vinyl and then said you went to cutting.
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks for all your help


Sorry, I didn't see your question in my other thread (just responded). But I'll answer it here too:

--
I didn't post a screen shot of that step, but you click on the image in cutstudio, then click on the *Object* menu, and then click *Mirror*.

Here's a picture of where that menu screen is:









After you click that button it will mirror the image (this screenshot is BEFORE I clicked mirror). After you mirror, you should send it to the cutter.

Hope this helps. Any other questions at all, feel free to post


----------



## protech cnc (Nov 13, 2010)

Depending on the vinyl you are using some may develop a film of silicone on the surface....try wiping a test area with metho.

the blade should never cut into the backing sheet....only have enough blade exposed to cut through the top layer.

you can even test it by holding the blade in your fingers and see if its cutting deep enough.

once you have set the depth....use the force to control it


----------



## protech cnc (Nov 13, 2010)

you may also want to have a look at this.

there are two videos to view on the bottom right of the page on setup and cutting

CAMM-1 Servo GX-24 Desktop Vinyl Cutter


----------

